# Any Day 3 transfer 4 cell embryo success stories? Need a little encouragement



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello, 


I am on my second IVF cycle. I just had the embryo transfer today and we transferred the two best embryos with assisted hatching.


These were a 9 cell and a 4 cell (both good quality without fragmentation).


I am obviously happy that we got to implant 2, especially as we only had 4 fertilise.


However, I am quite concerned about the 4 cell embryo. I know they should ideally be at least 6 cells on day 3. 


Would love to hear any success stories about BFP with a 4 cell embryo to lift my spirits! I know it's possible, though much more unlikely but this would give me some peace of mind going into the 2WW.


Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd share an update on my original question ...


Spoke to our embryologist today who said that whilst chance of implantation is less with a day 3 4 cell embryo, pregnancy is certainly possible. 


She also mentioned that female embryos often grow slower than male ones, which I thought was interesting.


----------



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Kate,
While I can't give any success story yet, I had one 4 celled 3 day emby transferred 10 days ago. It did have some fragmentation there too.
I am still testing neg, but have had a lot of cramping for 5-6 days, and spotting last night & this morning. I'm praying they are good signs.

I have many women saying they gave birth to a baby that started out with 4 cells at 3 days, so finger's crossed.

 for both of us


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

saffronjewel - sending up prayers for us both. You have been through an awful lot these last months. Let's try and stay positive as best we can. 😌


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Katharine,

I had an early blast and a morula put back. Bit apprehensive about this but do keep hearing this theory about slower growing embies being girls!

Sending you tons of   for your OTD xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I read of a member who had a 4 cell transfer on day 3 and had a BFP
Hope this raises some        

Donna


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for starting this thread, I'd love to hear some more positive stories as I've just had a (FET) 3dt of a 4 cell and a 5 cell . Sticky vibes to all xxx


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Fairypants, I can't quite believe I am writing this but I just got a BFP after TTC for 4 years on my second IVF attempt. Still in complete shock.

I don't know if the 4 cell embryo made it as also had a 9 cell transferred, but it may well be. Have read quite a few success stories and when I asked embryologist she was not concerned about the 4 cell.

If all goes well up until my early scan I'll know if it's one or two. Will update.

All the very best of luck and lots of hopes for your test date in a few days.

Kx


----------



## Beef4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi there,
That's great news Katherine, delighted for you, I set up a similar thread on ivf thread. Just yesterday had a 4 cell 3 day transfer, was very devastated as told chances are reduced so have been searching the Internet for success stories, so it was lovely to find this thread with people with similar. Best of luck everybody else, hopefully we'll also get bfps and then be a support for anybody else that goes through this as it is hard to find positive stories. My otd is the 26th of October, when are all your odds? Best of luck girls! Hope we all have little fighters!


----------



## Beef4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ladies, just an update was ask otds not odds, iPad changed spelling! But I've read all your comments properly and saw your otds. 
Must add a signature myself!


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

It's good to find this topic. I had two 5 cell embryos transferred and was a little worried because they say the chances are lower. It's good to hear success stories.


----------

